# Is this a thing in NYC ?



## NYCUberKing (8 mo ago)

This is a new thing for me, but I dropped off a customer to a strip club ( Spearmint Rhino in New York City ) and the guy at the door had me wait and a manager came out and paid me $25. I'm kinda new, but is this a regular thing in this industry or maybe just here ?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Las Vegas strip clubs payout like this as well. But here we only get $10 per male patron


----------



## NYCUberKing (8 mo ago)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Las Vegas strip clubs payout like this as well. But here we only get $10 per male patron


Ok, wow. So it is a thing. I wasn't sure. I was told if I kept recommending clientele / driving them here I would get the same payout and I was a bit skeptical. Thanks for the information.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

NYCUberKing said:


> This is a new thing for me, but I dropped off a customer to a strip club ( Spearmint Rhino in New York City ) and the guy at the door had me wait and a manager came out and paid me $25. I'm kinda new, but is this a regular thing in this industry or maybe just here ?
> View attachment 656950


Yep only in New York. People make too much money there. Those clubs make a lot. Ladies pull in tons of tip money.


----------

